# Did I Get A Good Deal?



## proudpitbullMomma (Jul 10, 2010)

I just got a female 3 days ago. Her Bloodline is GC razors edge on both sides heavy. She is UKC and ADBA registered. I paid 300 for her. here she ii. also i added her mom and dad. dad is blue mom is fawn.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Can you upload a pedigree? I think if you like her you got a good deal.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Do you absolutely adore her? Then I do not think you paid enough ....

I do not think the amount of money someone spends can compare to how they make you feel...

But I agree pedigree would be good if you truly want to know... hehehehehe

Sorry off topic...


----------



## proudpitbullMomma (Jul 10, 2010)

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> Do you absolutely adore her? Then I do not think you paid enough ....
> 
> I do not think the amount of money someone spends can compare to how they make you feel...
> 
> ...


lol i love her to death i ment is she good bloodline


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

theres pros n cons to every line and it depends if you like the line and people you plan to spend time with i.e other bully enthusiests.personally i dont like razorsedge to bully for me but by all accounts my camelot is a bully dog (at a mere 55 lbs) but for the price i think you got a great deal i have scene litters of thesame or close to the pedigree go for 600-1,000 per pup.

your pup is very cute and as long as youlove her shes perfect we have our own tastes and i love puppy pics and i cant wait to watch her grow.
i hope you like this sight n im not trying to be mean but i was giving you the answer you were fishing for.


----------



## SweetMelissa (Apr 23, 2010)

I know nothing really about bloodlines, but I agree with the previous posters, if you love her, it was money well spent! She is quite pretty, btw!  Enjoy her!


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

rednose_momma said:


> theres pros n cons to every line and it depends if you like the line and people you plan to spend time with i.e other bully enthusiests.personally i dont like razorsedge to bully for me but by all accounts my camelot is a bully dog (at a mere 55 lbs) but for the price i think you got a great deal i have scene litters of thesame or close to the pedigree go for 600-1,000 per pup.
> 
> your pup is very cute and as long as youlove her shes perfect we have our own tastes and i love puppy pics and i cant wait to watch her grow.
> i hope you like this sight n im not trying to be mean but i was giving you the answer you were fishing for.


RE is not just bully though... So is it true APBT RE or Am Bully RE? I have a RE APBT from the first true lines... The bloodline does not make up the entire ped up... Those bloodlines are big Am Bully lines now but the exact lines will determine if they are worth 1000+... Some RE lines in Am Bully are going for 10000+...


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Just because a line or dog sells for $10,000+ doesn't mean it is worth that. 

With out seeing a pedigree lines don't mean much. It depends on the dogs that are in the line not the bloodline itself. 

It also depends on what you wanted in a dog. If you wanted a dog that looks like the parents than yeah you got a good deal. If you wanted gamebred APBT then no you got burnt lol. 

Value depends on what you where looking for and what you want.

Dogs that I would pay $1,500 for others wouldn't pay $5 for. Dogs that others would pay $10,000 for I wouldn't pay $5 for. It depends on what you where looking for and what you wanted.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

You probably got a good deal in that people are charging out the ying-yang for puppies nowadays. Price is relevant to more than bloodline, though. If the parents have done nothing but make food disappear and create babies, I personally wouldn't bite. But that's me; I want to see what the breeders are doing with the dogs to prove breeding quality. Its good that you got the dual-registration; that's worth something if you want to do stuff with the puppy. But beyond that, I think you'd have to come to terms with the idea that your money just went back in the breeders' pockets, not really used to defray extensive cost of showing, getting working titles, health-testing, etc.

ETA: If your pup is sick (coughing, belly distended) I would say you got robbed. Sending good wishes for that. I hope it turns out to be nothing.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Did you get a good deal? LOL...It's a living animal...not a shirt you found on clearance...i'm sorry but I believe the value of a dog comes from within...not on a pedigree...heck...my dogs are priceless to me...I don't care if a sheet of papers tells me they were direct descendents of a peice of gold...or a peice of coal...they love me unconditionally...so i shall return the love...good luck with ur dog...hope he is all you ever wished for...


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Why...Would you take her back if you found something cheaper?


----------



## proudpitbullMomma (Jul 10, 2010)

Xiahko said:


> Why...Would you take her back if you found something cheaper?


Yeah i am going to take her back. Geesh. I love her no matter what i paid for her. i was just asking if her bloodlines are good. i have never had a dog that was registered. i was just asking a question. stupid people i swear.:hammer:


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

proudpitbullMomma said:


> Yeah i am going to take her back. Geesh. I love her no matter what i paid for her. i was just asking if her bloodlines are good. i have never had a dog that was registered. i was just asking a question. stupid people i swear.:hammer:


Excuse me?

You do NOT need to call ANYONE on here stupid.

and it WAS a joke.

We try to NOT call people names on this board.

And how the heck did this post twice?!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lets all play nice and drop this now.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

american_pit13 said:


> Lets all play nice and drop this now.


Agreed.

Just don't like people calling anyone stupid. It rakes on my nerves.
( And I prefer to be called Intellectually challenged, THANK YOU! >( )


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Xiahko said:


> ( And I prefer to be called Intellectually challenged, THANK YOU! >( )


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## proudpitbullMomma (Jul 10, 2010)

Xiahko said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Just don't like people calling anyone stupid. It rakes on my nerves.
> ( And I prefer to be called Intellectually challenged, THANK YOU! >( )


im sorry didnt mean it like that i do apologize.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

No hard feelings.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Lone Star said:


> Did you get a good deal? LOL...It's a living animal...not a shirt you found on clearance...i'm sorry but I believe the value of a dog comes from within...not on a pedigree...heck...my dogs are priceless to me...I don't care if a sheet of papers tells me they were direct descendents of a peice of gold...or a peice of coal...they love me unconditionally...so i shall return the love...good luck with ur dog...hope he is all you ever wished for...


 If you don't care about a dog's ped why do you own a purebred dog? If you don't care about peds how did you go about choosing your dogs? A ped does not always make the dog, but it gives you a proven historical idea of what you're getting whether it be a certain trait and temperament or certain type of look. A mutt from the pound will love you unconditionally so why don't you just rescue if a ped is so irrelevant? I would think that someone that touts themselves as a small kennel on Myspace would understand the importance of a pedigree.

To the OP: If you go bought a healthy loving pup that fit your budget and it's going to be a cherished member of your family, then yes you got a great deal. Have fun with your pup.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

I agree she is not a shirt, 300 for a nice adba dog would be a good deal, $300 for those bloodlines not so much for one I wouldn't let anyone pay me to have those lines and 2 they are being given away all the time on craigslist.


----------

